# Ridiculous auctions for ridiculous prices.



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello,

the game has not been out for long and I see people bidding for Raymond for example.
Now I know this is a popular villager but people are offering about 1000 nook mile tickets.

Now I don't think anyone can have that much tickets straight up legit. I know with the duping of crowns the site decided to take a stance.
I was wondering what is the official stance on these crazy nook mile offers?

One cannot help but wonder if these tickets are even obtained 'fairly.'

Now I do not mind these things to much but I cannot help but feel that these tickets are obtained unfairly and of course you cannot stop it, but some auctions are ridiculous no one can have that amount of money without using fair tools.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

Also I would like to warn against buying tickets on Ebay.

The tickets are not legit these people use a homebrew switch and can generate as many tickets as they want out of thin air.
You buying from them means they can keep doing it cause if they get banned they buy another switch.
Not that they can get banned cause they run a imagine clone and it's the clone that gets banned.

I was hoping the Bell tree forums can help me fight these ebay sellers and warn the people that it's not legit.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah I'm surprised the mods of the forums haven't said anything about bought tickets, it's very clear that people are buying this stuff from illegitimate sources, there's no way every single person on here has 200+ million bells to buy as many tickets as they want or 2 million nook miles. It's impossible.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Yeah I'm surprised the mods of the forums haven't said anything about bought tickets, it's very clear that people are buying this stuff from illegitimate sources, there's no way every single person on here has 200+ million bells to buy as many tickets as they want or 2 million nook miles. It's impossible.



The ebay sellers are scammers that use save edits on a homebrew switch. It's not hard to do even a 14 year old can do that.
It would be nice if people stopped buying from these people as they are ruining the game and trying to earn money in scheming ways.
They tell you 'they have to work and grind the tickets.' But all they have to do is load a save editor.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> The ebay sellers are scammers that use save edits on a homebrew switch. It's not hard to do even a 14 year old can do that.
> It would be nice if people stopped buying from these people as they are ruining the game and trying to earn money in scheming ways.
> They tell you 'they have to work and grind the tickets.' But all they have to do is load a save editor.



Yeah I feel like there should be a cap on how much tickets you can spend, idk if that'll stop people from buying illegitimate tickets tho. They can't just prohibit the sale of tickets like they did with crowns, the tickets _are _the economy.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 7, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Yeah I'm surprised the mods of the forums haven't said anything about bought tickets, it's very clear that people are buying this stuff from illegitimate sources, there's no way every single person on here has 200+ million bells to buy as many tickets as they want or 2 million nook miles. It's impossible.



It's very possible, you can easily make a ton of bells off of the stalk market. I have nearly 200mil from selling turnips


----------



## CowKing (Apr 7, 2020)

Katelyn said:


> It's very possible, you can easily make a ton of bells off of the stalk market. I have nearly 200mil from selling turnips



I completely believe that, that's why I said "there's no way_ every single _person"
It is 100% possible to have that kind of money, but every average Joe on this forum has that kind of money as well, it's suspicious as all heck. The game's been out for 3 weeks, there's no way a large amount of people have that much money already


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Katelyn said:


> It's very possible, you can easily make a ton of bells off of the stalk market. I have nearly 200mil from selling turnips



It can be done yes but not every average joe can pull this off. Two switches and one tting can also make you a billion easily.


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

Katelyn said:


> It's very possible, you can easily make a ton of bells off of the stalk market. I have nearly 200mil from selling turnips



That is a lot of bells to be making in just a couple weeks from the stalk market, are you sure you didn't have a large cash infusion from another source to start investing?


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> That is a lot of bells to be making in just a couple weeks from the stalk market, are you sure you didn't have a large cash infusion from another source to start investing?


It is actually quite possible. Going back and forth from buying turnips and selling them is quite easy. Say, my turnips are selling for 500 bells, I go to another town who I can buy turnips from and keep going back and forth between buying and selling them. I made 2 million bells just by three trips or so. It's just a patience thing.


----------



## mob (Apr 7, 2020)

well i mean NMT is practically a currency now. people trade and some people hoarde... also a lot of members TT. it's not hard to rack up nook miles.


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

tamagotchi said:


> It is actually quite possible. Going back and forth from buying turnips and selling them is quite easy. Say, my turnips are selling for 500 bells, I go to another town who I can buy turnips from and keep going back and forth between buying and selling them. I made 2 million bells just by three trips or so. It's just a patience thing.



Yea that sounds like cheating to me. But to each his own.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> Yea that sounds like cheating to me. But to each his own.


k

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

forgot that visiting other ppls islands was cheating my bad


----------



## radical6 (Apr 7, 2020)

animal crossing is communist propaganda because its showing the wealth gap between the bellionaires and the working class


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

tamagotchi said:


> k
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> forgot that visiting other ppls islands was cheating my bad



It goes against the entire essence of the stalk market, so yea I stand by what I said.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> It goes against the entire essence of the stalk market, so yea I stand by what I said.


ok good for you


----------



## mob (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> It goes against the entire essence of the stalk market, so yea I stand by what I said.


visiting a friends island multiple times to cash out your turnips is cheating? lol


----------



## Miharu (Apr 7, 2020)

To be fair, it's nearly impossible for the mods to ban high nook ticket trades, especially when there's no proof they could have bought it off ebay sites. It's definitely possible to earn a huge amount of Nook Tickets if you spend a ton of time trading in this game. It's actually not too hard to earn 300+ Nook tickets legit by trading/investing in turnips! 

I have around 300+ Nook tickets from just trading/letting others catalog/tips/etc


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> It goes against the entire essence of the stalk market, so yea I stand by what I said.


It isn't cheating to visit another island for a good sell or buy price, but to infinitely create bells from nothing like that is hacky and you know it. Have a nice day.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> It isn't cheating to visit another island for a good sell or buy price, but to infinitely create bells from nothing like that is hacky and you know it. Have a nice day.


hope one day you can get over yourself


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

People are free to do whatever they want to make bells, just don't call your method legit lmao


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 7, 2020)

Can't wait for the day where Nintendo gonna drop Raymond and Audie's amiibo cards and suddenly, all those NMT losing their value...


----------



## radical6 (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> It goes against the entire essence of the stalk market, so yea I stand by what I said.


not really. the stock market in real life exists to make the rich richer. makes u think!


----------



## Capella (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> People are free to do whatever they want to make bells, just don't call your method legit lmao


Ok boomer who are you to say its not legit tho like what makes it not legit its called using the tools the game gives you lmfao if people want to spend three hours selling turnips for a huge profit then good for them ! keep demonizing people playing the game bc of an ego


----------



## seliph (Apr 7, 2020)

i'll say what i said in discord, i wouldn't go as far as to call people cheaters for simply owning a large amount of tickets but i doubt a lot of the tickets themselves that are circulating are legit, so i wouldn't be against staff enforcing a trade limit similarly to what they did with the dupe glitch.

by legit i mean earned by actually playing the game instead of buying them with rlc or duped bells/items.



boorah said:


> It goes against the entire essence of the stalk market, so yea I stand by what I said.


visiting other peoples' towns who have better turnip prices is... a very common and normal thing to do even with previous games. i'd even argue it's encouraged since nintendo loves a community aspect. if it's a feature of the game it's not cheating.


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

seliph said:


> i'll say what i said in discord, i wouldn't go as far as to call people cheaters for simply owning a large amount of tickets but i doubt a lot of the tickets themselves that are circulating are legit, so i wouldn't be against staff enforcing a trade limit similarly to what they did with the dupe glitch.
> 
> by legit i mean earned by actually playing the game instead of buying them with rlc or duped bells/items.
> 
> ...



You are misunderstanding, it isn't cheating to visit an island to buy or sell. It is cheating to visit a tt island that is set to Sunday, travel to another town not on Sunday, and buy and sell turnips indefinitely. People are creating hundreds of millions of bells by just keeping the channel between buying and selling turnips open forever via time traveling. NOT legit. Ive been traveling to another island to sell my turnips every week. But I don't afterwards tt my town to Sunday so I can buy more and make another trip.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 7, 2020)

Also, people will trade like 5 tickets for 25 hybrids etc. so it is possible that people are able to obtain a lot of tickets through trading rare items or villagers. If a person makes 10 trade where each trade was 10 tickets (which is doable), then they easily have 100 tickets.


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

Capella said:


> Ok boomer who are you to say its not legit tho like what makes it not legit its called using the tools the game gives you lmfao if people want to spend three hours selling turnips for a huge profit then good for them ! keep demonizing people playing the game bc of an ego



So salty lmao, I said people can make bells however they want, just don't come onto a thread claiming your hacky method is "intended" rofllllllll


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 7, 2020)

I saw Raymond sold for 2500 NMT yesterday I was flabbergasted lol


----------



## radical6 (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> You are misunderstanding, it isn't cheating to visit an island to buy or sell. It is cheating to visit a tt island that is set to Sunday, travel to another town not on Sunday, and buy and sell turnips indefinitely. People are creating hundreds of millions of bells by just keeping the channel between buying and selling turnips open forever via time traveling. NOT legit.


No one leaves their gate open for 3 hours so people can go back and forth to sell turnips for strangers lol..
My turnip price was 530 a while ago. A full inventory of turnips was 2million i think. I had 7 people constantly comimg over. (My friends bc not gonna do strangers). It was extremely tedious because only 2 people can sell at a time and loading times take forever.

Its not as easy as you think

But anyway. Its been like this in new leaf as well. Unlike homebrewing, this is legal and nintendo wont revoke your warranty lmao

I mean at the end of the day it doesnt matter unless youre obsessed with getting dreamies but really you were never going to get someone like Raymond anyway. Everyone wants that dumb cat.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> Yea that sounds like cheating to me. But to each his own.



So visiting someone else is cheating? K bud


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

Cory said:


> 250k is from what I have seen the standard price for one of these even though getting 1 nook mile ticket is significantly easier than getting 250k bells. I think the problem is how valuable the tickets are in this economy and how they are pretty easy to get. Another thing is that everyone wants them, especially if they are selling a villager and they will have an open plot.


reposting from other thread


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

radical6 said:


> No one leaves their gate open for 3 hours so people can go back and forth to sell turnips for strangers lol..
> My turnip price was 530 a while ago. A full inventory of turnips was 2million i think. I had 7 people constantly comimg over. (My friends bc not gonna do strangers). It was extremely tedious because only 2 people can sell at a time and loading times take forever.
> 
> Its not as easy as you think
> ...


Didn't say it was against Nintendo's TOS. Just said it was against the essence of the stalk market. Which is true. Its supposed to be a risky way to make bells, not a guaranteed way to make unlimited money.


----------



## seliph (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> You are misunderstanding, it isn't cheating to visit an island to buy or sell. It is cheating to visit a tt island that is set to Sunday, travel to another town not on Sunday, and buy and sell turnips indefinitely. People are creating hundreds of millions of bells by just keeping the channel between buying and selling turnips open forever via time traveling. NOT legit. Ive been traveling to another island to sell my turnips every week. But I don't afterwards tt my town to Sunday so I can buy more and make another trip.


time travelling isn't cheating, the literal game devs don't consider it cheating either



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/video-games/2020/03/23/nintendo-explains-philosophy-behind-animal-crossings-big-changes-like-gender-expression-terraforming/
		




> Consequences for time travel still exist: turnips go rotten if you jump ahead to the following week. Time traveling is discouraged, but Kyogoku and Nogami don’t consider it cheating.
> “We think that in order for the players to play for a very long time, and also for players to share the experience with their friends or family, we do think that playing without traveling would probably be the ideal way,” Nogami said.
> [...]
> “Adding all the seasonal events by updates wasn’t our way to shun away time travel by any means,” Kyogoku said. “But Animal Crossing is a game that users are able to play and enjoy throughout the year.”



plus, different time zones exist. visiting an island that's on a different day than yours doesn't mean anyone's time traveling.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 7, 2020)

I had someone ask me for 2 NMT for two reorder-able items, and another 250k for 2 hybrids. The worst one was where I asked to catalog some items without them telling me if there was a fee or not, then all of a sudden they asked for a nook miles ticket in the DMs when I wasn't even supposed to keep the items.


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

I think that this problem is more of a problem of adapting to nook miles tickets instead of making rules to limit them.


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm done in this thread. You all know it's hacky. You just don't care. Which is fine. Enjoy your unlimited bells.


----------



## Capella (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> So salty lmao, I said people can make bells however they want, just don't come onto a thread claiming your hacky method is "intended" rofllllllll


not everyone needs to be a saint in animal crossing.. lmfao no one cares about what you find "hacky"(like wtf does this even mean that is so subjective)  or not sorry, its not an exploit its just playing the game and if u cant wrap ur head around that then thats on u lol

people arent getting 100million bells off of trips that would take ages its literally called saving


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

Also to note that this problem is really only for 1 particular villager. It does not seem to be a problem with any others.


----------



## seliph (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> I'm done in this thread. You all know it's hacky. You just don't care. Which is fine. Enjoy your unlimited bells.


???? i have literally 30k to my name ????


----------



## digimon (Apr 7, 2020)

the way i see it, i paid 400$ CAD to buy the system and then paid 90$ CAD for the digital copy (wasn’t able to pick up the physical copy that cost me 80$ CAD because of what’s going on in the world right now) if i want to time travel to sell digitalized root vegetables for a better price/earn more bells, you can bet i will


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> I saw Raymond sold for 2500 NMT yesterday I was flabbergasted lol



I highly doubt those 2500 NMT have been legit.... I just doubt it.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> You are misunderstanding, it isn't cheating to visit an island to buy or sell. It is cheating to visit a tt island that is set to Sunday, travel to another town not on Sunday, and buy and sell turnips indefinitely. People are creating hundreds of millions of bells by just keeping the channel between buying and selling turnips open forever via time traveling. NOT legit. Ive been traveling to another island to sell my turnips every week. But I don't afterwards tt my town to Sunday so I can buy more and make another trip.


Yeah... dude, the developers are aware of TT and if they didnt want people doing it it would have been very easy for them to take that mechanic out. And to be quite honest, if you have a problem with it and you have the capabilities to TT also, then stop complaining.
If you cant beat em, join em.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Therhodian said:


> I highly doubt those 2500 NMT have been legit.... I just doubt it.


But there is no way to prove that so who cares


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

digimon said:


> the way i see it, i paid 400$ CAD to buy the system and then paid 90$ CAD for the digital copy (wasn’t able to pick up the physical copy that cost me 80$ CAD because of what’s going on in the world right now) if i want to time travel to sell digitalized root vegetables for a better price/earn more bells, you can bet i will



My topic is not about Bells even I do not know how the whole TT-ing is not legit discussion got in. But the real issue at hand is the save editors and people selling a villager for like 2000 - 2500 nook mile tickets. There's no way that can be legit.


----------



## help with login (Apr 7, 2020)

People are paying real world money off eBay to buy hacked nookmile tickets for villagers they could have bought an amiibo card for or an nfctag? Lol


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> I highly doubt those 2500 NMT have been legit.... I just doubt it.



ya there's no way.. I'm just curious how these ppl are doing it if you cant duplicate nmt


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> ya there's no way.. I'm just curious how these ppl are doing it if you cant duplicate nmt


What are you not understanding?

The person they obtained the 2500 tickets from could have made a multitude of other trades to obtain the 2500 tickets then passed them onto the next trader.

Why cant people grasp this concept????


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> What are you not understanding?
> 
> The person they obtained the 2500 tickets from could have made a multitude of other trades to obtain the 2500 tickets then passed them onto the next trader.
> 
> Why cant people grasp this concept????


 
You need to chill out dude. I'm asking a QUESTION. On a forum about a casual game lmfao


----------



## CowKing (Apr 7, 2020)

radical6 said:


> animal crossing is communist propaganda because its showing the wealth gap between the bellionaires and the working class



I mean you're not wrong


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> You need to chill out dude. I'm asking a QUESTION. On a forum about a casual game lmfao


lol why are you acting like im mad?
I was asking a question too.

All I did was explain to you how it is possible to obtain 2500 tickets in a single trade. Sorry if you felt personally attack even though you were the one claiming that "there is no way"


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 7, 2020)

help with login said:


> People are paying real world money off eBay to buy hacked nookmile tickets for villagers they could have bought an amiibo card for or an nfctag? Lol


Problem is, amiibo cards for the new villagers (in particular Raymond) doesn't exist (yet), so yeah...


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> ya there's no way.. I'm just curious how these ppl are doing it if you cant duplicate nmt



Save editing it exists and it's used.



help with login said:


> People are paying real world money off eBay to buy hacked nookmile tickets for villagers they could have bought an amiibo card for or an nfctag? Lol


No amiibo for him yet.


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> lol why are you acting like im mad?
> I was asking a question too.



don't pretend like you weren't be condescending lol


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> don't pretend like you weren't be condescending lol


please refer back to my last post


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Well if you get 2500 nook mile tickets by trading you must have done a lot of stuff that makes it worthwhile to trade. If I boil it down to the time required.... If you get them that easy and spend them that easy something tells me you didn't put in hours of work.

But I cannot prove it alas I think there should be a limit but if not a limit at least there should be a warning to not buy from ebay.

The tickets on ebay are 100% not legit.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Well if you get 2500 nook mile tickets by trading you must have done a lot of stuff that makes it worthwhile to trade. If I boil it down to the time required.... If you get them that easy and spend them that easy something tells me you didn't put in hours of work.
> 
> But I cannot prove it alas I think there should be a limit and they should be a warning to not buy from ebay.


"i cant prove it so therefore lets punish everyone by putting a cap on the market." Thats what I heard and I disagree 100%.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> "i cant prove it so therefore lets punish everyone by putting a cap on the market." Thats what I heard and I disagree 100%.



Alright but can you proof that it is legit?

You have the theory you can trade and gain that many. 
I have the theory people can use a save editor and gain that many that way. 

We both lack proof but both do have a sound theory.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

I dont have to because youre the one making a positive claim that they are hacked.
You cant shift the burden of proof when youre the one making the positive claim


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> lol why are you acting like im mad?
> I was asking a question too.
> 
> All I did was explain to you how it is possible to obtain 2500 tickets in a single trade. Sorry if you felt personally attack even though you were the one claiming that "there is no way"



I was just agreeing with what the person was saying above me. Them saying it wasn't legit made sense to me but I guess I'm wrong.. Doesn't matter lol didn't mean to get into an argument


----------



## Ploom (Apr 7, 2020)

lol just because YOU are all ticked off and mad about something doesn’t mean it’s unfair and everyone should be stopped from doing it... 
It doesn't really matter if you don’t like villagers selling for hundreds of tickets; they do and will continue to. People _can_ make those tickets totally legit, and you calling “unfair” on it sounds more like you’re jealous and just don’t want anyone having fun and making trades because you don’t like it or can’t afford the same. Maybe if you put in more effort you'd have more tickets too?


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> My topic is not about Bells even I do not know how the whole TT-ing is not legit discussion got in. But the real issue at hand is the save editors and people selling a villager for like 2000 - 2500 nook mile tickets. There's no way that can be legit.



Didn't mean for my original comment (About someone having to have gotten a large cash infusion from another source in order to be investing so heavily into the stalk market as to make 200million bells already) to go so off the rails, but it seemed relevant when we are talking about not being able to compete in an economy that is being dictated by people obtaining currency through questionable means. Let me try and clarify my point. Abusing turnips and tt so heavily seems to be on par with that IN REGARDS TO HOW TO AFFECTS THE GAMES ECONOMY (TURNIP ABUSE OBVIOUSLY DOES NOT VIOLATE NINTENDOS TOS LIKE A HOMEBREW CONSOLE DOES)  since NMT and bells are basically synonymous, and these people are going on and competing in auctions with average joes who don't want to cheese the game like that.

I wasn't even trying to attack people who play these kinds of games with the stalk market (the word cheating really triggered people). I don't personally do it because I want to enjoy the game over time the way Nintendo obviously intends with how they have built in time gating INTO THE GAME (even if they don't care if you personally tt). I don't need to go on and compete in these auctions because I have the amiibo cards I would want anyways, but the fact is, IT HAS AN EFFECT, and it's kind of crappy that these people who don't want to resort to those lengths are forced to deal with it. And it's pretty telling when some people don't give a crap about how their actions may be impacting someones experience. That's what my point is. Yikes.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> I dont have to because youre the one making a positive claim that they are hacked.
> You cant shift the burden of proof when youre the one making the positive claim



Oh are we going to play that game are we? 
Well it's possible I do not have proof you do it for example.
But I do have proof that it's possible you want that proof?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Ploom said:


> lol just because YOU are all ticked off and mad about something doesn’t mean it’s unfair and everyone should be stopped from doing it...
> It doesn't really matter if you don’t like villagers selling for hundreds of tickets; they do and will continue to. People _can_ make those tickets totally legit, and you calling “unfair” on it sounds more like you’re jealous and just don’t want anyone having fun and making trades because you don’t like it or can’t afford the same. Maybe if you put in more effort you'd have more tickets too?



I have Audie I'm perfectly happy thanks.  
I paid 0 for her. I just want people to be warned to not buy tickets on ebay.
Also I would like people to be warned that the items could be obtained in a illigal way.

This is all.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 7, 2020)

I think trying to have the mods to announce not to buy from ebay sites could backfire. I feel like not many people know that it's a thing that's happening on the forums and if they were to make an announcement about it, people may actually be tempted to purchase from it if they know it's possible. (I didn't know it was a thing until recently when I saw someone post about it and I think it's crazy people are actually willing to spend x amount of $$$ on nook tickets, and I just found out from this thread that it's apparently possible to generate fake tickets??? I hope Nintendo finds a way to make it so they can't do that or something!)

There's really no easy solution where innocent users won't get punished if they were actually legit and just spending days and hours on the game. It's really crazy Raymond is selling for so much and I just hope they make it easier to get him either by releasing an amiibo of him asap or just making spawn rate easier ; v ;


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Miharu said:


> I think trying to have the mods to announce not to buy from ebay sites could backfire. I feel like not many people know that it's a thing that's happening on the forums and if they were to make an announcement about it, people may actually be tempted to purchase from it if they know it's possible. (I didn't know it was a thing until recently when I saw someone post about it and I think it's crazy people are actually willing to spend x amount of $$$ on nook tickets, and I just found out from this thread that it's apparently possible to generate fake tickets??? I hope Nintendo finds a way to make it so they can't do that or something!)
> 
> There's really no easy solution where innocent users won't get punished if they were actually legit and just spending days and hours on the game. It's really crazy Raymond is selling for so much and I just hope they make it easier to get him either by releasing an amiibo of him asap or just making spawn rate easier ; v ;



Well I didn't know either it was possible to buy the tickets, but someone told me and she heard about it here on this site. So I guess it's spreading sooner or later.

As for generating fake tickets etc yes this is possible. I could homebrew my switch tomorrow and give myself unlimited nook miles, bells and register all DIY recipes. It's not fun to play like this but it can be done. 

People at least need to know this. So they can make they're own choice wether or not to play along with such things.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Alright but can you proof that it is legit?
> 
> You have the theory you can trade and gain that many.
> I have the theory people can use a save editor and gain that many that way.
> ...


We all know its possible to hack a game. Thats not what I am saying. 

What I am saying is that If I make 1000 Tickets selling hybrids and gold watering cans (which I have). Then, I obtain Raymond through my campsite and sell him for 1500 tickets. Then I have legitimately obtained 2500 tickets. What I am understanding is now I have to PROVE to everybody that my tickets are legit because a few people cant figure out how this is possible?

Its ridiculous to go around assuming that everybody with a large amount of tickets is a liar or a hacker. You should always assume they are legit until given enough *proof* to warrant a belief in the fact that the tickets are not legit.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> We all know its possible to hack a game. Thats not what I am saying.
> 
> What I am saying is that If I make 1000 Tickets selling hybrids and gold watering cans (which I have). Then, I obtain Raymond through my campsite and sell him for 1500 tickets. Then I have legitimately obtained 2500 tickets. What I am understanding is now I have to PROVE to everybody that my tickets are legit because a few people cant figure out how this is possible?
> 
> Its ridiculous to go around assuming that everybody with a large amount of tickets is a liar or a hacker. You should always assume they are legit until given enough *proof* to warrant a belief in the fact that the tickets are not legit.



Acording to your reasoning if I buy tickets of Ebay I can trust that they are legit because I have no proof that they aren't? You do realise there's no way to check if they are legit or not legit. Now I'm not calling you a hacker but I'm warning people for large trades with a lot of tickets. What they do is they're own thing I just told them it's possible they might not be legit.

Everyone can draw they're own conclusions.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Acording to your reasoning if I buy tickets of Ebay I can trust that they are legit because I have no proof that they aren't? You do realise there's no way to check if they are legit or not legit. Now I'm not calling you a hacker but I'm warning people for large trades with a lot of tickets. What they do is they're own thing I just told them it's possible they might not be legit.
> 
> Everyone can draw they're own conclusions.


Im not talking about Ebay. Please stay on topic.
Im referring to trading large quantities of tickets between other members on TBT.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Acording to your reasoning if I buy tickets of Ebay I can trust that they are legit because I have no proof that they aren't? You do realise there's no way to check if they are legit or not legit. Now I'm not calling you a hacker but I'm warning people for large trades with a lot of tickets. What they do is they're own thing I just told them it's possible they might not be legit.
> 
> Everyone can draw they're own conclusions.


Yeah it would be no problem if your goal here was just "warning" people. 
Problem is your OP was insinuating you wanted high-ticket auctions stopped or restricted by asking what the "official stance" on it was and literally making the assertion that you didn't think "anyone can have that much tickets straight up legit." So.... You weren't sitting here just trying to put forth a wholesome warning. Would have been fine if you did, but you had to go and imply everyone with lots of tickets cheated. Which is not cool of you. Hence the backlash here.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Im not talking about Ebay. Please stay on topic.
> Im referring to trading large quantities of tickets between other members on TBT.



Well I cannot warrant where they come from so I just have to asume they are legit? You know the world does not work that way. 
Now I'm not out here to condemn you. 

I myself would not like to do such transactions because one they are very sensitive to getting scammed. I mean to give 2.500 tickets you have to make a lot of trips you could just run off. And second of all I myself do not hold the believe one can amass them that quick.

In the meantime this is what I believe, my beliefs might be wrong but at least I can believe what I believe based on information I know. I feel that at least people should know about it.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

ignore this


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Ploom said:


> Yeah it would be no problem if your goal here was just "warning" people.
> Problem is your OP was insinuating you wanted high-ticket auctions stopped or restricted by asking what the "official stance" on it was and literally making the assertion that you didn't think "anyone can have that much tickets straight up legit." So.... You weren't sitting here just trying to put forth a wholesome warning. Would have been fine if you did, but you had to go and imply everyone with lots of tickets cheated. Which is not cool of you. Hence the backlash here.



Alright I just do not believe every ticket is legit. If you do a lot of trading to amass tickets. Let's say you sell a villager and get 1500 tickets or you do some trading around. Do you know if the tickets you receive are legit? You can't.... 

So if you have 2500 tickets that you didn't make of yourself you don't even know where they came from. This is why I think it's good to limit them. It's a question your free to argue against my point I'm free to stand by my point.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Well I cannot warrant where they come from so I just have to asume they are legit? You know the world does not work that way.
> Now I'm not out here to condemn you.
> 
> I myself would not like to do such transactions because one they are very sensitive to getting scammed. I mean to give 2.500 tickets you have to make a lot of trips you could just run off. And second of all I myself do not hold the believe one can amass them that quick.
> ...





Therhodian said:


> Alright I just do not believe every ticket is legit. If you do a lot of trading to amass tickets. Let's say you sell a villager and get 1500 tickets or you do some trading around. Do you know if the tickets you receive are legit? You can't....
> 
> So if you have 2500 tickets that you didn't make of yourself you don't even know where they came from. This is why I think it's good to limit them. It's a question your free to argue against my point I'm free to stand by my point.



If a drug dealer sells drugs and obtains money, then buys groceries with it and I go to the same grocery store to buy groceries and I receive the same said money as my change. DOES THAT MEAN I SOLD THE DRUGS?

Even if the money is dirty, it doesnt matter because im not involved with the deal. I still would have obtained the money in a legitimate way.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> If a drug dealer sells drugs and obtains money, then buys groceries with it and I go to the same grocery store to buy groceries and I recieve the same said money as my change, DOES THAT MEAN I SOLD THE DRUGS?



Real life money is a lot different from currency in a game. Your very defensive. It's okay buddy. I'm gonna leave it for now I said my thoughts. Whatever happens next is not up to me. If you have 2500 tickets by trading I congratulate you, but you do not know where they come from so you cannot even proof yourself if they are legit or not. 

I'm not saying it's a problem. But look at it like this.. I can offer 5000 nook tickets tomorrow no problem. All I need to do is fold a piece of alluminium and spoof my switch.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Alright I just do not believe every ticket is legit. If you do a lot of trading to amass tickets. Let's say you sell a villager and get 1500 tickets or you do some trading around. Do you know if the tickets you receive are legit? You can't....
> 
> So if you have 2500 tickets that you didn't make of yourself you don't even know where they came from. This is why I think it's good to limit them. It's a question your free to argue against my point I'm free to stand by my point.


So if I have 1000+ tickets obtained by selling my hybrid flowers which I was traded for in 1-30 ticket increments, I should be skeptical of every one of these tickets that come into my possession? Like uh, not all large quantities of tickets were amassed by selling one high-price villager.

And then, if I choose to use my 1000+ tickets to purchase something, you want the next person to assume I cheated to get my 1000 tickets?


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Real life money is a lot different from currency in a game. Your very defensive. It's okay buddy. I'm gonna leave it for now I said my thoughts. Whatever happens next is not up to me. If you have 2500 tickets by trading I congratulate you, but you do not know where they come from so you cannot even proof yourself if they are legit or not.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a problem. But look at it like this.. I can offer 5000 nook tickets tomorrow no problem. All I need to do is fold a piece of alluminium and spoof my switch.



Economy is economy.
Doesn't matter where it came from if I cant prove either way if it is or isnt legit.
The only fact now would be one owner of the tickets obtained through legitimate means.  

What the person may or may have not done with the tickets prior to me obtaining them is none of my business.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Real life money is a lot different from currency in a game. Your very defensive. It's okay buddy. I'm gonna leave it for now I said my thoughts. Whatever happens next is not up to me. If you have 2500 tickets by trading I congratulate you, but you do not know where they come from so you cannot even proof yourself if they are legit or not.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a problem. But look at it like this.. I can offer 5000 nook tickets tomorrow no problem. All I need to do is fold a piece of alluminium and spoof my switch.


lol. this guy just doesn't get it.
who the flip cares where the tickets originated if you earned them _for yourself_ legit.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Ploom said:


> lol. this guy just doesn't get it.
> who the flip cares where the tickets originated if you earned them _for yourself_ legit.



Aight let's say I'll save edit my file and give myself 50 k nook tickets. 
I give away 1000 nook tickets to 50 people on the forum.

Then it's all good? They got it legit by me giving it to them.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Aight let's say I'll save edit my file and give myself 50 k nook tickets.
> I give away 1000 nook tickets to 50 people on the forum.
> 
> Then it's all good? They got it legit by me giving it to them.


You just admitted to hacking the tickets, so no.....


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> You just admitted to hacking the tickets, so no.....



But they got it legit and that's what counts. I'll ask a hybrid for it. They give it to me boom, legit. They worked for it.

I hope your seeing that I'm not against you because if people were to do this the ticket price would drop and become worth nothing.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Aight let's say I'll save edit my file and give myself 50 k nook tickets.
> I give away 1000 nook tickets to 50 people on the forum.
> 
> Then it's all good? They got it legit by me giving it to them.


bro thats so much effort though..50k..you can only give 40 tickets at a time


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> But they got it legit and that's what counts. I'll ask a hybrid for it. They give it to me boom, legit. They worked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

radical6 said:


> bro thats so much effort though..50k..you can only give 40 tickets at a time


Just drop tickets all over the island and have people come in and grab as much as they can now that would be a sight to see.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Just drop tickets all over the island and have people come in and grab as much as they can now that would be a sight to see.


lol go for it! I'll be there


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2020)

just gonna lay down my own personal possibly unpopular opinion thoughts that all nmt transactions should be banned

apologies to those who did work to get their stash legitimately (and to an absolute extreme level, this means *only* ones purchased from the nook stop machine on your own), but I just don't see any other way to fix this mess

tbh, nmt should never of been made tradeable or an actual item to begin with, but simplty just relayed info on your available trips to the dal airport. but that's a seperate issue with the game itself, and nothing tbt can control


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2020)

no, I was around for new leaf's peak with similar absurdly high bell prices

I'm more than used to those, and turnip trading in other towns has always been a thing and something nintendo basically desires the player base to do

please try again


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Ploom said:


> Well good luck with that guys. I'm sure if NMT transactions ever get banned, you'll all move on to cry about too many bells being traded for villagers & pull up that bullship argument about how going to peoples towns to trade turnips is cheating XD looooooooool



Your quite agressive. XD lol rofl lmao


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> no, I was around for new leaf's peak with similar absurdly high bell prices
> 
> I'm more than used to those, and turnip trading in other towns has always been a thing and something nintendo basically desires the player base to do
> 
> please try again


dude, youre wrong.
if the item exist in game,
Then IMMA SELL IT


----------



## Ploom (Apr 7, 2020)

you just got here, so you must have missed someone making the claim about traveling to trade turnips being cheating a few pages back.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2020)

yeah, well I'm not that person. so maybe don't make baseless assumptions because of one user, k?


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, well I'm not that person. so maybe don't make baseless assumptions because of one user, k?


pretty sure she wasnt saying you were...lol


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2020)

i'm just curious as to what would happen if nmt was banned, if the forum says that people are not allowed to offer large amounts of bells? what other way would people acquire villagers


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> pretty sure she want saying you were...lol


not saying I was directly but


Ploom said:


> Well good luck with that guys. I'm sure if NMT transactions ever get banned, *you'll all* move on to cry about too many bells being traded for villagers & pull up that bullship argument about how going to peoples towns to trade turnips is cheating XD looooooooool


pretty explicitly saying anyone that thinks x should be banned will then move on to complain about y


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 7, 2020)

Been thinking about making a thread like this, trading on this forum is ruined by people cheating, I don't even look at trading anymore, any auction is a joke, people come to the forums only to trade their cheat tickets.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

tamagotchi said:


> i'm just curious as to what would happen if nmt was banned, if the forum says that people are not allowed to offer large amounts of bells? what other way would people acquire villagers



It boggles my mind why people do not even do stuff for reasonable stuff anymore. 
I gave away Ankha for free to someone. I don't even care to make it rich.
I have audie if she goes in boxes and I cannot stop her I'll give her away to someone.
But I guess Im just a old fart.


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

Ploom said:


> you just got here, so you must have missed someone making the claim about traveling to trade turnips being cheating a few pages back.



You keep simplifying it as if I was saying any traveling to other towns for turnip trading is abuse. I was specifically talking about opening up an infinite turnip selling time-spanning portal between 2 towns to create as many bells as you want. It would be fine if people would keep that money on their own islands but instead they venture into the economy and flex that time travel turnip cheese muscle.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> Been thinking about making a thread like this, trading on this forum is ruined by people cheating, I don't even look at trading anymore, any auction is a joke, people come to the forums only to trade their cheat tickets.



I'm not the only one that thinks it.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> I gave away Ankha for free to someone. I don't even care to make it rich.


Well guess what buddy!
Other people do!


----------



## seliph (Apr 7, 2020)

i actually can see where lambda is coming from lol. i don't mind large igb trades at all, though i for the life of me cannot understand why nmt became such a valuable currency.

in terms of in-game use, you can't pay off your loan with them, you can't buy nook miles furniture with them, and they're not a crafting material. their literal only purpose is mystery island hopping and unless you're determined to find twitter eboy cat on your own there's no point in owning more than like 10

as far as the igb trade limit goes, i think i've said this before but it should definitely loosen up over time. the reason it was so hastily implemented is because to dupe glitch was still around.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> It boggles my mind why people do not even do stuff for reasonable stuff anymore.
> I gave away Ankha for free to someone. I don't even care to make it rich.
> I have audie if she goes in boxes and I cannot stop her I'll give her away to someone.
> But I guess Im just a old fart.


and that's nice of you- but some people would like to have some sort of compensation for giving something away, like a valuable villager, which is reasonable as well , so it creates a problem for those people.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

seliph said:


> i actually can see where lambda is coming from lol. i don't mind large igb trades at all, though i for the life of me cannot understand why nmt became such a valuable currency.
> 
> in terms of in-game use, you can't pay off your loan with them, you can't buy nook miles furniture with them, and they're not a crafting material. their literal only purpose is mystery island hopping and unless you're determined to find twitter eboy cat on your own there's no point in owning more than like 10
> 
> as far as the igb trade limit goes, i think i've said this before but it should definitely loosen up over time. the reason it was so hastily implemented is because to dupe glitch was still around.


NMT fit perfectly as a villager currency due to one villager moving out then having an open lot for a new one to move in. Selling the villager for the most NMT possible is obviously the smartest choice possible to maximize the potential for a better villager to move in. Makes perfect sense as a currency to me. 

Its *almost* like it was put in the game for that very reason.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2020)

if people have the means either on their own or someone else to create an infinite turnip profit loop simply via basic game mechanics, then that's honestly all the more power to them

tbh, I think one key aspect as to why igb transactions no matter the value don't bug me as much, is there's far more varied ways to get them by yourself in the game. turnips are a fqantastic get rich quick method, sure. but you can get rich in other ways too


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> NMT fit perfectly as a villager currency due to one villager moving out then having an open lot for a new one to move in. Selling the villager for the most NMT possible is obviously the smartest choice possible to maximize the potential for a better villager to move in. Makes perfect sense as a currency to me.
> 
> Its *almost* like it was put in the game for that very reason.


I mean it's also straight-up nh's own gacha-esque system. just without the whole predatory aspect of trying to get people to spend their irl money on, so


and I highly doubt nintendo thought about people trading hundreds to thousands of these for a single character or making an entire market around

which yeah, failure of foresight on their part


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> which yeah, failure of foresight on their part


possibly.
I only had that one word to say but I would get a post quality infraction if I only posted "possibly"
lol


----------



## seliph (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> NMT fit perfectly as a villager currency due to one villager moving out then having an open lot for a new one to move in. Selling the villager for the most NMT possible is obviously the smartest choice possible to maximize the potential for a better villager to move in. Makes perfect sense as a currency to me.
> 
> Its *almost* like it was put in the game for that very reason.


i can see trading for a handful of nmt, my point was about how crazy of a currency they've become. iirc one ticket goes for over 200k igb now, and if raymond sells for 500 nmt that makes him 100 million igb which is frankly ridiculous.

you need to work on responding to people without being patronizing dude.


----------



## LovelyLucifer (Apr 7, 2020)

I wish I could keep up with the prices but its tougher when I don't TT, its unfortunate but I'm sure with some time the prices of everything will settle down!


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

seliph said:


> i can see trading for a handful of nmt, my point was about how crazy of a currency they've become. iirc one ticket goes for over 200k igb now, and if raymond sells for 500 nmt that makes him 100 million igb which is frankly ridiculous.
> 
> you need to work on responding to people without being patronizing dude.


Exactly how am I being patronizing?
And, Its called supply and demand.


----------



## K A T (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Hello,
> 
> the game has not been out for long and I see people bidding for Raymond for example.
> Now I know this is a popular villager but people are offering about 1000 nook mile tickets.
> ...


We should open a discord with each other, where high bidding like 500 nmt for things are forbidden. Let me know if you're interested, we can discuss more details c:


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

K A T said:


> We should open a discord with each other, where high bidding like 500 nmt for things are forbidden. Let me know if you're interested, we can discuss more details c:



There are already smaller discords that are quite good. I am going to sleep now but drop me a message later maybe I can hook you up in a community that likes to share, so no entrance fees etc. All we ask is that you also do share a bit of love. Not give away stuff free but share like a diy recipe that's at your village etc.


----------



## K A T (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you very much! That is very kind if you, I'd appricated it much!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 7, 2020)

I have been on the sidelines watching things blow up, but I do think a lot of prices and current situation will be put into check once TBT, the forum currency, is available as a form of payment since just having over 1,000 TBT is a good amount. TBT also has value due to the collectible economy which gives more personality to people's profiles. Additionally, TBT is a more controlled form of currency that does not inflate unless there is more activity on the forums and when old TBT is brought back from already existing accounts. Lastly, staff also have done many measures in the past to prevent abuse. I think it would be best to wait until TBT is available again before thinking the economy of New Horizons is jacked. Just my thoughts and curious if anyone else feels the same.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> I have been on the sidelines watching things blow up, but I do think a lot of prices and current situation will be put into check once TBT, the forum currency, is available as a form of payment since just having over 1,000 TBT is a good amount. TBT also has value due to the collectible economy which gives more personality to people's profiles. Additionally, TBT is a more controlled form of currency that does not inflate unless there is more activity on the forums and when old TBT is brought back from already existing accounts. Lastly, staff also have done many measures in the past to prevent abuse. I think it would be best to wait until TBT is available again before thinking the economy of New Horizons is jacked. Just my thoughts and curious if anyone else feels the same.


I couldnt agree more. Hopefully they get things up and running soon


----------



## seliph (Apr 7, 2020)

i was done with this thread but i've just found out that the day of the duplication patch it was discovered possible to dupe nook mile tickets. you can cover your whole island in them rather quickly in fact.

so that's a development!


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

seliph said:


> i was done with this thread but i've just found out that the day of the duplication patch it was discovered possible to dupe nook mile tickets. you can cover your whole island in them rather quickly in fact.
> 
> so that's a development!



Thats a pretty big claim and I cant seem to find anywhere on the internet where that is true.
I would like some proof. A simple link please.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 7, 2020)

seliph said:


> i was done with this thread but i've just found out that the day of the duplication patch it was discovered possible to dupe nook mile tickets. you can cover your whole island in them rather quickly in fact.
> 
> so that's a development!



Link or it didn't happen


----------



## seliph (Apr 7, 2020)

yeah i'm not linking anything since i'm unsure if staff would approve but luckily for everyone there's always google. there's also been reports of players duping nmt prior to the patch, one person claiming they duped about 300.

plus one of my sources is someone posting the literal new method lol.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

seliph said:


> yeah i'm not linking anything since i'm unsure if staff would approve but luckily for everyone there's always google. there's also been reports of players duping nmt prior to the patch, one person claiming they duped about 300.
> 
> plus one of my sources is someone posting the literal new method lol.











Thats exactly what I thought you would say...  
There is nothing on the web that suggests that it was ever possible. 
Its like, why would you even say anything in the first place if you are going to refuse to prove it? lol


----------



## Hatcher (Apr 7, 2020)

seliph said:


> i actually can see where lambda is coming from lol. i don't mind large igb trades at all, though i for the life of me cannot understand why nmt became such a valuable currency.
> 
> in terms of in-game use, you can't pay off your loan with them, you can't buy nook miles furniture with them, and they're not a crafting material. their literal only purpose is mystery island hopping and unless you're determined to find twitter eboy cat on your own there's no point in owning more than like 10
> 
> as far as the igb trade limit goes, i think i've said this before but it should definitely loosen up over time. the reason it was so hastily implemented is because to dupe glitch was still around.



Because it's a much easier way to transfer wealth (due to the density of its slot value), and you can always sell NMT tickets for bells if you so desire.

Bells = 99k per slot
NMTs = 2m per slot at the prevailing market rates (of 200k IGB per)


----------



## CowKing (Apr 7, 2020)

seliph said:


> yeah i'm not linking anything since i'm unsure if staff would approve but luckily for everyone there's always google. there's also been reports of players duping nmt prior to the patch, one person claiming they duped about 300.
> 
> plus one of my sources is someone posting the literal new method lol.



All I could find was someone claiming they did and not providing the method. That's not proof


----------



## Jacob (Apr 7, 2020)

Do what you want with in-game trades but it's disgusting seeing members get over 15k TBT from selling nook miles tickets within a few days. If you can buy them with RLC on ebay it should be BANNED from using for trade with tbt. Like DeviantArt points were and every other cryptocurrency. Doesn't matter how you acquire it

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

If Raymond goes for 950 NMTs in an auction, and nmts go for 25 tbt like ive been seeing, but I'll round down to 20tbt each, thats 19,000 tbt for 1 villager.


----------



## rainboxys (Apr 7, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Do what you want with in-game trades but it's disgusting seeing members get over 15k TBT from selling nook miles tickets within a few days. If you can buy them with RLC on ebay it should be BANNED from using for trade with tbt. Like DeviantArt points were and every other cryptocurrency. Doesn't matter how you acquire it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> If Raymond goes for 950 NMTs in an auction, and nmts go for 25 tbt like ive been seeing, but I'll round down to 20tbt each, thats 19,000 tbt for 1 villager.



You can also buy in-game bells for real life currency (RLC) online in various places, so should in-game bells be banned as well?


----------



## Jacob (Apr 7, 2020)

If In-game bells trades for TBT specifically gets abused like Nook Miles Tickets are currently, it probably should be banned yes. Staff shouldn't allow richer adults take a monopoly on The Bell Tree's currency


----------



## Stil (Apr 8, 2020)

Jacob said:


> If _In-game bells trades for TBT specifically_ gets abused like Nook Miles Tickets are currently, absolutely it should be banned yes. Staff will and should never allow richer adults take a monopoly on The Bell Tree's currency.


And what about somebody like me who made upwards of 1-2k tickets selling hybrids, villagers, gold watering cans and other various items. Am I not allowed to sell my tickets for TBT?


----------



## Jacob (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah it shouldn't matter how people get them, they're kinda abused and broken. Cryptocurrencies shouldn't really be sold for tbt


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 8, 2020)

The entire reason I come to the Bell Tree Forums is because I don't want to spend time with picking up/putting down in game bells - TBT was so convenient and was a complete game changer when it came to trading in New Leaf. Now I have another currency to worry about? I hope the AC devs make it so that NMT are non-transferable


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 8, 2020)

in about a month or so time, having one zillion NMT is gonna literally mean nothing. And the people harboring them will just be fools... like its laughable thinking about owning 900+ NMT, when its meant to take you to an island. As people settle they're mostly gonna want IGB or actual furniture, plus half of TBT will leave as it sounds like, since almost everyone seems to talk like they despise the game for trivial reasons or reasons... that.... aren't actual.... reasons? (see the thread "this game isn't charming but I'm talking about game mechanics")

I think its a godsend TBT currency isn't working because it would ruin it I feel like or have a major shift in it. But what doesn't come with a lot of TBT is knowing what to do with it, so I'm not worried in the sense of collectible marketplace since the ones who care about it most will keep it safe.

and didn't all this probably happen with NL's release? so I assume time would mend that or calm it down again... its a pity that so many people are buying NMT or IGB for currency. People wanna complain about micro transactions, but then also want to be ok with crap like that for a game that doesn't need it. Smh.


----------



## Stil (Apr 8, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Yes it doesn't matter how you got them, they're abused and broken. Cryptocurrencies shouldn't be sold for tbt


Yeah, sorry its not my problem that other people buy tickets. I earned mine through countless hours of mind numbing grinding and trades and if I want to sell my tickets for TBT im going to. I understand that its frustrating because there is a new currency in Animal crossing now, but clearly times are changing and it is silly to restrict an item that is easily obtained legitimately through grinding on an Animal Crossing site. Especially if the site allows trades.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 8, 2020)

I think it says a lot that the ones concerned and frustrated with seeing these high NMT are mostly people on the forums who actively participate, been around a while. While the ones trying to justify them are mostly profiles from 2020


----------



## Jacob (Apr 8, 2020)

in all honesty its not that big of a deal


----------



## Stil (Apr 8, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> I think it says a lot that the ones concerned and frustrated with seeing these high NMT are mostly people on the forums who actively participate, been around a while. While the ones trying to justify them are mostly profiles from 2020


I see a lot of members that have been around for years that think the same way I do. I also see a lot of the opposite.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 8, 2020)

I am so glad I haven't been trading with people or following trading boards. The AC community is getting so dramatic over a video game. Lol it's entertaining. 

It's a shame it's happening. I'm just waiting for everything to die down. It's like everyone scrambling for toilet paper a few weeks back. Now that it's calmed down you can buy toilet paper again normally. I'm sure that'll happen with this game too.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 8, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Yeah, sorry its not my problem that other people buy tickets. I earned mine through countless hours of mind numbing grinding and trades and if I want to sell my tickets for TBT im going to. I understand that its frustrating because there is a new currency in Animal crossing now, but clearly times are changing and it is silly to restrict an item that is easily obtained legitimately through grinding on an Animal Crossing site. Especially if the site allows trades.



If I'm rich the right away by working my butt off, I would very much so be upset at people who counterfeit money or earned it the wrong way. The fact that a solid way to get the currency by the way of means that breaks TBT rules shows it should be regulated

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



toadsworthy said:


> If I'm rich the right away by working my butt off, I would very much so be upset at people who counterfeit money or earned it the wrong way. The fact that a solid way to get the currency by the way of means that breaks TBT rules shows it should be regulated



but granted people are counterfeiting a currency that in two weeks will be 50% worth as much as it is now... and to get villagers that will get some sort of amiibo representation in the future anyway and make it all worth naught.

But have fun going to your 900 Nook Islands to farm for wood, rock, and more godforsaken eggs


----------



## Stil (Apr 8, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> If I'm rich the right away by working my butt off, I would very much so be upset at people who counterfeit money or earned it the wrong way. The fact that a solid way to get the currency by the way of means that breaks TBT rules shows it should be regulated


I 100% agree with you except for the last part. Its just not fair to the people that worked very hard for it is all im saying. I dont know why people dont understand that.


(yeah i know that doesnt mean 100% )


----------



## Jacob (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm just gonna edit this away because it was a little bit much from my part, plus I feel bad having the thread derailed


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 8, 2020)

Infinity said:


> I 100% agree with you except for the last part. Its just not fair to the people that worked very hard for it is all im saying. I dont know why people dont understand that.
> 
> 
> (yeah i know that doesnt mean 100% )



how would you propose they separate the honorable ones from the ones purchasing NMT though? an honor code lol

so unfortunately that means serious regulations need to be put in place. Does that suck for those who do it honorably? yes, but I think its showing and frustrating to a lot of people who don't play that way, which is a large group of vocal people, that have a point. To not address it continues to ruin the experience. That experience is interacting on a forum like this. I love being able to sell and buy villagers and goods, but i wouldn't dare go near it for these stupid prices in NMT and I don't think TBT is the place for it. Luckily there is a core group of people who help each other and it has not affected my experience at all (love and appreciate all those who regularly help each other out). If you don't like that, there are other forums more attune to that - sounds like reddit is the dog-eat-dog world for this bs. Not the community I've come to know and love/ call internet home.


----------



## Stil (Apr 8, 2020)

Jacob said:


> It's just hard to understand only because you say you work hard by selling items for nook miles tickets, then selling the nook miles tickets for TBT. You're not working hard because you're using an exploit. You would be working hard if you sold the hybrids, villagers, etc, for TBT. not nook miles that you can trick inexperienced members for tbt, that's not working hard for tbt. I just feel bad for people who are getting jipped and tricked from people who are working to exploit the market, it's sad



Wow. I have a lot to say right now..

First off, I always gave the option for either one. I would sell all of my hybrids and gold cans for TBT or NMT.

Second, who are you to say I didnt work hard? I have over 4,000 hybrids dude. I worked my butt off for those and I got my town up to 5 star as fast as I could SPECIFICALLY  to sell the gold cans at a high price. Its extremely unfair for you to say I didnt work hard for my Items and TBT. Not to mention the countless amount of trades I had to do to sell thousands of hybrids and trade for NMT.

Third, most new member didnt have any TBT anyway so selling tickets to me for hybrids was their only option as I do not want bells. And to be quite honest, most of the people that bought NMT from me with TBT were older members than me even, so I dont want to hear it.

It makes me sound really bad when you insinuate that people that have made purchases off of me got jipped. You can ask anybody that I traded with that I usually throw extra items in because I try to be generous to this community but now I feel like im getting crapped on. I really dont appreciate it. So thanks for that.

Whats really sad is members trying to shame other members for cornering a market before they thought of it themselves.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 8, 2020)

Honestly I think i was a little harsh im sorry, i dont even use NMTs. I'm probably assuming far worse than what's true

I don't personally like how NMTs are being used but it doesn't actually matter as long as people are getting what they want


----------



## Stil (Apr 8, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> how would you propose they separate the honorable ones from the ones purchasing NMT though? an honor code lol
> 
> so unfortunately that means serious regulations need to be put in place. Does that suck for those who do it honorably? yes, but I think its showing and frustrating to a lot of people who don't play that way, which is a large group of vocal people, that have a point. To not address it continues to ruin the experience. That experience is interacting on a forum like this. I love being able to sell and buy villagers and goods, but i wouldn't dare go near it for these stupid prices in NMT and I don't think TBT is the place for it. Luckily there is a core group of people who help each other and it has not affected my experience at all (love and appreciate all those who regularly help each other out). If you don't like that, there are other forums more attune to that - sounds like reddit is the dog-eat-dog world for this bs. Not the community I've come to know and love/ call internet home.


I can agree with that. 
Thanks for being level headed and actually explaining it in a way that makes sense.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Jacob said:


> Honestly I think i was a little harsh im sorry, i dont even use NMTs. I'm probably assuming far worse than what's true
> 
> I don't personally like how NMTs are being used but it doesn't actually matter as long as people are getting what they want


Its cool dude. I get It.
Look, I guess im a little stressed out because all I am trying to do is give people a little perspective on why its unfair to assume that everybody with a lot of tickets is cheating in some way. If it TRULY is breaking the market, then sure maybe it should be temporarily restricted (at least until that stupid Raymond Amiibo card is released) Crazy prices will most likely die down at that point.


----------



## nadireon (Apr 8, 2020)

tbh i think the situation is just a lose/lose in general. if ticket transactions are banned, people who gain their tickets legitimately are being punished as well, but if ticket transactions are allowed (going under the assumption that the NMT economy remains in the way it currently is) auctions will still be very wack.

the ideal is that these villagers get their own amiibo cards so there will be a surefire way of obtaining them and hopefully the price will go down a bit / stabilize


----------



## Antonio (Apr 8, 2020)

seliph said:


> yeah i'm not linking anything since i'm unsure if staff would approve but luckily for everyone there's always google. there's also been reports of players duping nmt prior to the patch, one person claiming they duped about 300.
> 
> plus one of my sources is someone posting the literal new method lol.


I mean, the glitch has been fixed. 

I can't seem to find anything on google or yt.


----------



## seliph (Apr 8, 2020)

Hatcher said:


> Because it's a much easier way to transfer wealth (due to the density of its slot value), and you can always sell NMT tickets for bells if you so desire.
> 
> Bells = 99k per slot
> NMTs = 2m per slot at the prevailing market rates (of 200k IGB per)


i guess? ty for an actual response regardless



CowKing said:


> All I could find was someone claiming they did and not providing the method. That's not proof



i think having 300 nmt 3 days into the game is proof enough personally

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



nadireon said:


> tbh i think the situation is just a lose/lose in general. if ticket transactions are banned, people who gain their tickets legitimately are being punished as well, but if ticket transactions are allowed (going under the assumption that the NMT economy remains in the way it currently is) auctions will still be very wack.
> 
> the ideal is that these villagers get their own amiibo cards so there will be a surefire way of obtaining them and hopefully the price will go down a bit / stabilize


youre right but there’s already the exact same lose/lose situation going on with large igb transactions, i don’t think a temporary limit would hurt too bad just to slow things down


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

seliph said:


> i guess? ty for an actual response regardless
> 
> 
> 
> i think having 300 nmt 3 days into the game is proof enough personally



It's very likely to get 300 NMT in 3 days, especially if you've worked to get the money and then buy the tickets
Again I'm not believing you until I see some proof that you can dupe tickets


----------



## rainboxys (Apr 8, 2020)

Not to add any more fuel to the dumpster, but I also know people have been creating shell users on their switches for ACNH to generate massive amounts of tickets and deleting the users from the device once they’ve served their purpose. It got brought up in the Discord server and while it isn’t cheating exactly, I don’t think it’s particularly honest practice. It’s very similar to two people using time travel to make a killing in the Stalk Market.

I agree that NMT need to be managed here because there is an onsite economy that can be negatively impacted once it is reinstated. That being said, I don’t think we’ll really achieve much else here beyond this point aside from talking ourselves in circles until TBT come back, so that’s my stance on the matter.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

rainboxys said:


> Not to add any more fuel to the dumpster, but I also know people have been creating shell users on their switches for ACNH to generate massive amounts of tickets and deleting the users from the device once they’ve served their purpose. It got brought up in the Discord server and while it isn’t cheating exactly, I don’t think it’s particularly honest practice. It’s very similar to two people using time travel to make a killing in the Stalk Market.
> 
> I agree that NMT need to be managed here because there is an onsite economy that can be negatively impacted once it is reinstated. That being said, I don’t think we’ll really achieve much else here beyond this point aside from talking ourselves in circles until TBT come back, so that’s my stance on the matter.



I'm really dumb, what are "shell users"?


----------



## radical6 (Apr 8, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Do what you want with in-game trades but it's disgusting seeing members get over 15k TBT from selling nook miles tickets within a few days. If you can buy them with RLC on ebay it should be BANNED from using for trade with tbt. Like DeviantArt points were and every other cryptocurrency. Doesn't matter how you acquire it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> 
> If Raymond goes for 950 NMTs in an auction, and nmts go for 25 tbt like ive been seeing, but I'll round down to 20tbt each, thats 19,000 tbt for 1 villager.



back in the good old days, one pokeball was worth a giftcard on steam..


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Thats a pretty big claim and I cant seem to find anywhere on the internet where that is true.
> I would like some proof. A simple link please.





CowKing said:


> Link or it didn't happen


at the risk of saying too much as per forum rules, at least one method is straight up the exact same duping mechanics new leaf had


also, to go further, yes the game has been hacked and undoubtedly at least a decent chunk of nmt in circulation are in fact illegitimate. and no, while I understand wanting compensation for one's legitimate efforts; be it hybreeding, cycling, or whatever else, trading legitimately obtained wares for cheated goods doesn't make those goods any less cheated. hacked or duped items don't magically become nonhacked or nonduped just because the current owner didn't do anything of the sort to obtain them, and any argument of such is at best one being in denial about the fact that they were gullible enough by the shiny objects placed in front of them to be scammed by cheaters or otherwise those in the know with such people and/or at worst simply a total deceitful lack of care so long as they get what they want in the end. which I can sympathize with the former at least, but the latter mindset is frankly just scummy af

this isn't directly to either of you, but unless my memory is wacky, I could've sworn there were also people demanding proof about hacking, when the game was literally already hacked before release. this is how we got info for things such as the roost supposedly being added later as a museum expansion and a possible gyroid wing (or if not that, then possibly the gyroid storage mechanics from city folk making a return)


----------



## Stil (Apr 8, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> at the risk of saying too much as per forum rules, at least one method is straight up the exact same duping mechanics new leaf had
> 
> 
> also, to go further, yes the game has been hacked and undoubtedly at least a decent chunk of nmt in circulation are in fact illegitimate. and no, while I understand wanting compensation for one's legitimate efforts; be it hybreeding, cycling, or whatever else, trading legitimately obtained wares for cheated goods doesn't make those goods any less cheated. hacked or duped items don't magically become nonhacked or nonduped just because the current owner didn't do anything of the sort to obtain them, and any argument of such is at best one being in denial about the fact that they were gullible enough by the shiny objects placed in front of them to be scammed by cheaters or otherwise those in the know with such people and/or at worst simply a total deceitful lack of care so long as they get what they want in the end. which I can sympathize with the former at least, but the latter mindset is frankly just scummy af
> ...


I feel you. 
Im exhausted from the circular arguments in this thread and I see both sides. 
Im also really tired and I think its time for bed. At this point, its whatever. I feel like I got my point across and thats really all I cared about but I appreciate your input as its good to hear all sides of the argument.
Goodnight.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 8, 2020)

Jacob said:


> If Raymond goes for 950 NMTs in an auction, and nmts go for 25 tbt like ive been seeing, but I'll round down to 20tbt each, thats 19,000 tbt for 1 villager.


What the heck, not even Marshal got sold for that amount of TBT back then (before Welcome amiibo became a thing). I mean, Raymond is a nice villager and all, but come on, seeing those numbers and thinking about the whole values, it's crazy that someone pays almost 20k TBT for him. 

Btw, is this NMT madness only a thing here in the forums or do people also offer these huge amounts on other platforms? (I only go for AC related trades here on Bell Tree, hence why I'm asking out of curiosity)


----------



## Noiree (Apr 8, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> What the heck, not even Marshal got sold for that amount of TBT back then (before Welcome amiibo became a thing). I mean, Raymond is a nice villager and all, but come on, seeing those numbers and thinking about the whole values, it's crazy that someone pays almost 20k TBT for him.
> 
> Btw, is this NMT madness only a thing here in the forums or do people also offer these huge amounts on other platforms? (I only go for AC related trades here on Bell Tree, hence why I'm asking out of curiosity)


 
I'm on multiple platforms and it may have been from here. The other platform I'm on, amino, doesn't sell things for QUITE that much.. but they still do sometimes.


----------



## Lio (Apr 8, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> Btw, is this NMT madness only a thing here in the forums or do people also offer these huge amounts on other platforms? (I only go for AC related trades here on Bell Tree, hence why I'm asking out of curiosity)



There's a fairly active villager trading subreddit and I've seen Raymond go for anywhere between 250 to 800+ NMT.

Having no amiibo card and people making high initial bids really drove up the price.


----------

